# Bill4net gmbh



## Manuela (30 März 2009)

Wer kennt von euch diese seite???:cry:
bin auf dieser seite gewesen aber es dauert zu lange oder es funktionirt nicht sie zu öffnen.Wer kann mir da weiter helfen?


Mfg Manuela:wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 März 2009)

*AW: Bill4net gmbh*

wie meinen?
Natürlich kennen wir hier Bill4net, oder wie die Firma auch früher oder anderswo heißen mag oder mochte bzw. unter welchem Firmennamen die Betreiber auftreten oder auftraten. Sie heißen ja auch PG und nicht Bill (kleiner Witz)

Im Ernst: was ist genau deine Frage?

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...heise+"bill4net"+hrb&cd=4&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...ereits+seit+monaten!"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
2007 waren die auch mal offline

Vielleicht bereitet der Herr P* auch wieder einen spannenden Vortrag vor?


> Podiumsdiskussion: "Neue Regulierungen (das neue 0190/0900 Gesetz) - *alternative Zahlungsmethoden"* in Deutsch, mit xxx xxx (xxx), M** P** (PGMedia), M** F** (Inet-Cash), F* Sch*(Aconti)


----------



## EBU1 (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bill4net gmbh*

hi leute...habe auch eine frage zu BILL4NET GMBH.....die haben mir am 20.03.2009 von meinem konto 59 euro abgezogen...habe ich erst gestern bemerkt....ich kenne diese firma garnicht...bin mit irgendwelchen anmeldungen im netz total vorsichtig,gerade deswegen...was soll man tun????????      

lg EBU1


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bill4net gmbh*

Wenn du dir sicher bist, keine Einwilligung zu der Buchung veranlasst zu haben, dann wende dich doch einfach mal an deine Bank und frage die, was eine Rücklastschrift ist. Womöglich wird man umgehend dahin gehend tätig.


----------



## EBU1 (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bill4net gmbh*

werd ich morgen auf alle fälle machen....wie gesagt:ich kenne diese firma garnicht...mal sehen was da raus kommt..danke nochmal...

lg EBU1


----------



## Manuela (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bill4net gmbh*

ich kenne diese firma auch überhaupt nicht.sie wollten 59€ abbuchen aber es ging nicht habe von meiner bank nen brief erhalten mit mangels deckung und deswegen habe ich mich ja so gewundert sonst hätte ich es erst in nen paar tage erfahren,wenn ich zur bank war. wenn sie jetzt abbuchen sollten bis freitag, sollte ich denn ne rückbuchung veranlassen?? bitte sagt mir was ich da tun kann??
Mfg Manuela


----------



## EBU1 (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bill4net gmbh*

werd dich auf alle fälle auf dem laufenden halten was da raus kommt...der erste gang wird zur bank sein und eine rückbuchung veranlassen...

lg EBU1


----------



## Manuela (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bill4net gmbh*

also soll ich zu meiner bank(da gehe ich erst freitag hin denn das kombiniere ich dann gleich mit meinen Arzt termin)gehen und ne rückbuchung veranlassen. 
Mfg Manuela


----------



## rooster61 (31 März 2009)

*AW: Bill4net gmbh*



EBU1 schrieb:


> werd dich auf alle fälle auf dem laufenden halten was da raus kommt...der erste gang wird zur bank sein und eine rückbuchung veranlassen...
> 
> lg EBU1



Bei meiner Bank heißt es:

Storno wegen Widerspruch.


----------



## Marco (2 April 2009)

*AW: Bill4net gmbh*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Bei meiner Bank heißt es:
> 
> Storno wegen Widerspruch.



Storno wegen "keine Einzugsermächtigung" wäre richtig.

Gruß Marco


----------

